# FR: Je ne mange pas de (la) viande (tous les jours) - article



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonjour,
J'ai des questions concernant des articles.

[...]

2. Pourquoi l'article DE est dans la première phrase, et l'article DE LA est dans la deuxième phrase?
Je ne mange pas DE viande.
Je ne mange pas DE LA viande tous les jours.

[...]

Merci d'avance
Cordialement,
MN


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour Nathalie,

Voici mes réponses :
[...]

D'habitude on met de dans la négation s'il remplace l'article indéfini où partitif. Cependant, il y a des exceptions. Si l'on veut mettre l'accent sur la négation, on peut laisser "des". En d'autres termes, la négation n'est pas absolue, elle est partielle. Donc, la deuxième phrase dit que quelqu'un ne fais pas des dépense inutiles, mais généralement, il les fait. Par exemple : il paie des factures de gaz/ d'électricité (des dépenses pas inutiles).



> 2. Pourquoi l'article DE est dans la première phrase, et l'article DE LA est dans la deuxième phrase?
> Je ne mange pas DE viande.
> Je ne mange pas DE LA viande tous les jours.


C'est une situation pareille :
Je ne mange pas de viande. négation est absolue
Je ne mange pas de la viande tous les jours. négation est partielle, on mange de la viande, par exemple, tous les trois jours.

[...]


----------



## janpol

je dirais "je ne mange pas DE viande tous les jours"


----------



## itka

janpol said:


> je dirais "je ne mange pas DE viande tous les jours"


 Moi aussi ...


----------



## geostan

Ditto! The use of the full partitive after a negative is usually the case when it is in opposition to a positive, such as:
_
Je ne mange pas de la viande, mais des légumes._ It means the same as:
_Ce n'est pas de la viande que je mange, mais des l__égumes._ And the full partitive is required after the verb _être_, negative or not.


----------



## dasubergeek

janpol said:


> je dirais "je ne mange pas DE viande tous les jours"



That's grammatically right but my engineering brain thinks it's confusing -- as though every day you do not eat meat (as opposed to saying that some days you eat meat and some days you don't).

_Je ne mange pas de viande tous les jours = je ne mange jamais de viande

_
I personally would go around it and say something like _il y a des jours où je ne mange pas de viande_ or even _certains jours, je ne mange pas de viande_.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> je dirais "je ne mange pas DE viande tous les jours"





itka said:


> Moi aussi ...


Amusant !

Moi je dis bien : _Je ne mange pas *de* viande_, mais : _Je ne mange pas *de la* viande tous les jours_…


----------



## janpol

La présence d'un complément de temps serait donc déterminante, Maître Capello. Peux-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur cette règle ? Merci.


----------



## quinoa

Je me rends compte que je dis aussi comme Maître Capello....


----------



## Duplicité Humaine

geostan said:


> Ditto! The use of the full partitive after a negative is usually the case when it is in opposition to a positive, such as:
> 
> _Je ne mange pas de la viande, mais des légumes._ It means the same as:
> _Ce n'est pas de la viande que je mange, mais des légumes._ And the full partitive is required after the verb _être_, negative or not.



De plus, si l'on veut insister sur la réalité que quelque chose n'existe en aucune quantité chez quelqu'un, l'on peut employer l'article indéfini; lequel renforce cette idée. Par exemple: Je n'ai pas un sou! = I haven't a single sou. (être fauché) Elle n'a pas proféré un mot. = She didn't utter a single word. (Grevisse)


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> La présence d'un complément de temps serait donc déterminante, Maître Capello. Peux-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur cette règle ? Merci.



Je dirais simplement qu'inconsciemment (pour moi !) il y a forcément l'opposition dont parle geostan :

_Je ne mange pas *de la* viande tous les jours_, [_mais tous les trois jours_].

_Je ne mange pas *de la* viande tous les jours_, [_mais des légumes, oui_].

Mais je ne vois pas de règle grammaticale particulière…


----------



## quinoa

Il y a quelque chose qui touche au générique ou au spécifique.
Je ne mange pas de viande = situation générique d'absence totale de viande, rejet en bloc de l'entité viande qui en perd sa détermination, car dans ce cas, "viande" renvoie" à une notion très qualitative.

Je ne mange pas de la viande tous les jours = on envisage une situation exceptionnelle, il a des jours avec viande et des jours sans viande, donc la notion viande n'est plus considérée en notion unique. On est obligé de diviser cette notion en deux, une acceptée certains jours, une autre rejetée, on est donc obligée d'avancer dans de la détermination (il y a la viande que j'accepte certains jours et celle que je rejette parfois).


----------



## TitTornade

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis bien : _Je ne mange pas *de* viande_, mais : _Je ne mange pas *de la* viande tous les jours_…



Bonsoir,
Dans le 2e cas, la négation porte sur le complément de temps et pas sur le fait de manger de la viande... D'où l'utilisation de "de la".

Pour ma part, "_Je ne mange pas *de la* viande tous les jours" _et_ "Je ne mange pas *de *viande tous les jours" _sonnent aussi étranges l'un que l'autre 
Je dirais plutôt : "_Je mange de la viande, mais pas tous les jours_" ou "Ca n'est pas tous les jours que je mange de la viande !"


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas portée non plus à ajouter l'article. Mais pourtant, si on suit la même logique qu'avec chocolat, par exemple, on devrait peut-être?

Je ne mange pas *de* chocolat. Ça, c'est un pieux mensonge.
Je ne mange pas *du *chocolat tous les jours, mais presque.   À moins que le *du* soit incorrect, ici?

Je ne mange pas *de* lapin... jamais. Ça, c'est un fait.
Mais je mange du bœuf, du porc ou du poulet (presque) tous les jours. 
Et ça, c'est bien *de la* viande. Non?

Cela dit... je contournerais aussi le problème avec l'une ou l'autre des solutions de dasubergeek et TitTornade.


----------



## Mauricet

C'est la phrase _Je ne mange pas de viande tous les jours_ qui pose problème. Elle est ambiguë comme le dit dasubergeek, et pourtant elle est comprise comme _Ce n'est pas tous les jours que je mange de la viande_, jamais comme _Je ne mange jamais de viande_. Difficile de dire pourquoi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mauricet said:


> C'est la phrase _Je ne mange pas de viande tous les jours_ qui pose problème. Elle est ambiguë comme le dit dasubergeek…


Je ne vois pas en quoi cette phrase serait ambiguë. Il s'agit simplement de la négation de _Je mange de la viande tous les jours_. Donc si ce n'est pas tous les jours que tu en manges, ça ne veut pas dire « jamais », mais seulement « pas toujours ».


----------



## Mauricet

La phrase _Je ne mange pas de viande tous les jours_ est assez *ambiguë* pour que dasubergeek l'ait comprise autrement que janpol et itka (et Nicomon si j'ai bien compris). Nous francophones la comprenons tous comme synonyme de _Je ne mange pas de la viande tous les jours_ qui est proprement la négation de _Je mange de la viande tous les jours_. Comment expliquer aux non-francophones pourquoi ça ne veut pas dire _Tous les jours, je ne mange pas de viande_ ?


----------



## dasubergeek

Ça n'a rien à voir avec la francophonie ou la non-francophonie.  Nous avons le même problème en anglais.

I eat meat every day.  <--> I don't eat meat every day.

Pour éviter toute possibilité de confusion, j'exprimerais autrement le sentiment.  Et le problème, c'est que je suis en informatique et je dois distinguer entre:

*(manger viande) pas tous les jours* et *(pas manger viande) tous les jours.*


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que, tant en anglais qu'en français, personne ne dira jamais _je ne mange pas de la viande tous les jours_ pour dire _je ne mange jamais de viande_. Dans ce sens, un natif dira l'une des phrases suivantes :

_Je ne mange pas de viande.
Je ne mange jamais de viande._

En d'autres termes, seule l'une des deux logiques est habituelle.


----------



## TitTornade

Un natif pourrait aussi dire :
*"Je ne mange pas tous les jours de la viande"*, ce qui est intermédiaire 
(Alors que "je ne mange pas de la viande tous les jours" : un natif comme moi ne le dirait pas : ça n'a pas de sens pour moi car la négation porte sur "tous les jours" et pas sur "manger de la viande" comme je l'ai dit plus haut...)



> *(manger viande) pas tous les jours et (pas manger viande) tous les jours *




Le première proposition correspond à : *"Je ne mange pas tous les jours de la viande"*
La deuxième à : "*je ne mange jamais de viande*", non ? 

Pourvu que le résultat de nos propositions n'influence pas le système informatique boursier mondial...


----------



## dasubergeek

Oui, c'est ça, mais je dirais que s'il y a une possibilité quelconque de confusion, il serait mieux de changer la phrase pour encore plus de clarté.

Et non, on ne me permet pas l'accès au système informatique boursier mondial, de crainte que j'y jouerais au Minesweeper.


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> Un natif pourrait aussi dire :
> *"Je ne mange pas tous les jours de la viande"*, ce qui est intermédiaire


  J'allais justement suggérer cette inversion avant de te lire.


----------



## quinoa

Mauricet said:


> Maître Capello, merci pour le tréma ! Mais la phrase _Je ne mange pas de viande tous les jours_ est assez *ambiguë* pour que dasubergeek l'ait comprise autrement que janpol et itka (et Nicomon si j'ai bien compris). Nous francophones la comprenons tous comme synonyme de _Je ne mange pas de la viande tous les jours_ qui est proprement la négation de _Je mange de la viande tous les jours_. Comment expliquer aux non-francophones pourquoi ça ne veut pas dire _Tous les jours, je ne mange pas de viande_ ?


 

 Mais quand on dit "Je ne mange pas de viande", c'est forcément tous les jours. Il y a rejet complet, aucune occurrence de "manger de la viande" ne se produit dans ma vie de tous les jours.

En rajoutant "de la viande", il n'y a plus rejet total mais mise en parallèle de certains jours avec et de jours sans.


----------



## Loanne

Je comprends qu'on peut utiliser l'article partitif ou indéfini dans la phrase négative si la négation n'est pas absolue.

Alors, on peut aussi utiliser "de" à la place de l'article partitif ou indéfini ? 

Par exemple, on dit "je ne prends pas de la viande, mais des légumes." 
( = Je ne prends pas de viande, mais je prends des legumes.)
mais est-il possible de dire "je ne prends pas de viande, mais de légumes" ? ou "je ne prends pas de viande, mais des légumes" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est envisageable – mais moins courant – d'employer seulement _de_ en cas d'opposition. Ce n'est toutefois possible que pour le terme avec la négation. Autrement dit :

_Je ne prends pas *de la* viande, mais *des* légumes._ 
_Je ne prends pas *de* viande, mais *des* légumes._ ()
_Je ne prends pas *de* viande, mais *de* légumes._


----------



## olivier68

Juste pour compléter :
_Je ne prends pas *de* légumes, mais *de la* viande._


----------

